# Terra Cotta



## NicoleM (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw a picture of a hedgehog in a terra cotta pot, and was wondering if these would be ok to have in the cage (on their side, and fixed so they couldn't roll). Thought maybe it would help keep their nails trimmed down a bit. Or what about using a terra cotta dish for treats or food? Obviously nothing wet that could soak into the terra cotta...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If the purpose is to keep nails filed down, I'd say no. A hedgie wouldn't be on it enough to actually work, and since hedgies walk on the pads of their feet and not the nails, it would somewhat defeat the purpose.


----------

